# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  littleBits cloudBit, littleBits Electronics, Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - littleBits Electronics, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing: The littleBits cloudBit 

Published on Jul 23, 2014




> The littleBits cloudBit is the easiest way to snap the internet to anything! Until now building for the Internet of Things has been reserved for large companies and experts, limiting the power of what's possible and the rate of innovation. Use the littleBits platform to recreate the most popular connected devices, prototype the next billion dollar idea, or create something that solves your own, unique problem. No programming, soldering or wiring required.

----------


## Airicist

cloudBit: Remote Controlled Pet Feeder 

 Published on Sep 17, 2014




> The cloudBit is the easiest way to create internet*-connected devices. You can now snap the internet to anything! Retrofit your thermostat so it automatically turns on when it’s too hot, or set up a motion sensing alarm system that texts you alerts--the possibilities are endless. No programming, soldering or wiring required.

----------

